# usdtv



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

here in our area i have noticed a new service called usdtv 
not sure if its national yet but here is the website 
http://usdtv.com/
i think its just beginning stages


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

On Galaxy 3C - C band. Looks like they have about 12 channels(encrypted).

Promo Channel screen shot(camera not too swoof).

All of the images in the picture appeared to be live from the associate network, except the Starz! image was static.


----------



## gradnite (Apr 18, 2004)

This reminds me of similar systems that have been used in the UK. Receive the signal OTA and use a digital set top box to view.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

this is old news. this service came out a few months ago now. didn't you see all the news on this board when it come out?


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

mini1 said:


> this is old news. this service came out a few months ago now. didn't you see all the news on this board when it come out?


no i didnt


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

And E$PN is still part of the package.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Bandwidth robbers


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

In a nutshell, they are buying some of the bandwidth of local TV affiliates OTA digital channel. In the ABQ area I believe its the local WB station. KWBQ claims they still have enough bandwidth leftover to broadcast in HD as well. No one seems to believe this till we see it. I am able to see the USDTV promo channel on my MYHD tuner card. All I can say is the PQ is terrible on a 17" monitor. Hard to believe anyone would be happy with this level of PQ. Highly compressed. Think about it, they are trying to put a dozen or so TV channels into a portion of a regular channel.

I hope they go under quickly as my 921 still doesn't know what to do with these channels and I can't seem to delete them from my list since they are a part of the local WB channel which is in my list as well.


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

USDTV's latest promo in ABQ is "free HDTV receiver or 5 months of service free." Either way it's a $100 discount. It's really designed for people on antenna who are not willing to pay a satellite or cable bill.


----------

